# Transportation from Alicante to Nerja/Frigiliana



## Lykkelig (May 2, 2014)

Hello 

I've been offered a free trip to Spain with a friend in August.

We are staying in Alicante, but I would like to visit Frigiliana while I'm in the country.

Does any of you know if there's a direct bus/train from Alicante to Nerja? I've only found routes from Alicante to Malaga to Nerja


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Lykkelig said:


> Hello
> 
> I've been offered a free trip to Spain with a friend in August.
> 
> ...


As far as I know, thats about it. I know theres a bus from Malaga-Nerja-Malaga and I would imagine that theres a connection with Malaga-Alicante, but I'm not aware of a direct route from Nerja

Jo xxx


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Lykkelig said:


> Hello
> 
> I've been offered a free trip to Spain with a friend in August.
> 
> ...


There is a bus (2 or 3 times a day, I think) from Almeria to Nerja (which carries on to Malaga), so if there is a service from Alicante to Almeria, it might be possible to connect with that. You can find timetables at:-

Hacemos tu viaje en autobús más fácil - ALSA


----------



## Lykkelig (May 2, 2014)

Thanks a lot Lynn and Jojo!

I will check it out!


----------

